# Wie erstellt man einen"Glossy-Würfel"



## capoo (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz neu hier angemeldet und habe auch gleich eine Frage 

Mit dem 3d transformieren Filter habe ich mir einen Würfel gebaut. Nun möchte ich diesen "glossy" machen.

Wenn ich 2d Objekte so aufbereite, z.b. einen Text, mache ich das so:

- Text schreiben und Farbe, Schatten, Schein n. innen und abgeflachte Kante einstellen
- neue Ebene > weiß gefüllten Pfad zeichnen > Deckkraft auf 25% und an den Stellen wo kein Text ist, lösche ich die weiße Fläche

Bei einem Würfel ist es aber nun ein wenig anders, da ja die Reflektionen ganz anders verlaufen. Wenn ich es so mache, wie sonst auch, sieht es komisch aus 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich einen schönen "Bonbon"-Würfel hinbekommen kann?

lg 
capoo

PS: Cinema oder ein anderes 3D-Programm habe ich nicht und könnte ich auch nicht bedienen  Ich möchte es gerne mit Photoshop machen.


----------



## smileyml (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo

und willkommen. Schön einen neuen User begrüßen zu können. Schade jedoch, das dir scheinbar Google fremd ist - da findet man schnell doch so Sachen wir diese hier:

http://www.crystalxp.net/forum/en/G...ce-corner-General-questions/sujet_27129_1.htm

http://www.tutorial9.net/photoshop/create-a-3d-glossy-box-logo/

http://www.rnel.net/search/photoshop/cube-tutorials-1

Und zu guter letzt sei dir noch die interne Suchfunktion bzw. die Linklisten und die Tutorials hier empfohlen.

Grüße Marco


----------

